# Honeymoon Sept 18th San Francisco Suggestions for something special to trade into



## Tank (Oct 26, 2015)

My son is getting married Sept 17th and I'd like to hook him up with something special in San Francisco for a honeymoon.

I plan on looking on RCI and maybe the swap page on TUG, but I would love to here from those that travel the area to get suggestions on what would be your ideal honeymoon destination to stay in  San Francisco, so I know what to ask for.
 Also Must do romantic and / or attractions while you are there. 
Do you think renting a car is necessary or is the public transportation good enough. 
            thanks in advance
                       Dave


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 26, 2015)

Tank said:


> My son is getting married Sept 17th and I'd like to hook him up with something special in San Francisco for a honeymoon.
> 
> I plan on looking on RCI and maybe the swap page on TUG, but I would love to here from those that travel the area to get suggestions on what would be your ideal honeymoon destination to stay in  San Francisco, so I know what to ask for.
> Also Must do romantic and / or attractions while you are there.
> ...



Vino Bello in Napa would be an awesome place to honeymoon, imo.  Even if you don't stay there, a drive to Napa is a must!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 26, 2015)

All the SF timeshares are re-purposed hotels or apartments.  None of them have resort amenities.  For a honeymoon, I'd prefer a hotel.

They don't want a car - parking in SF is $25-45 per night.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 26, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> They don't want a car - parking in SF is $25-45 per night.



True, but one can rent a car for a single day.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 26, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> All the SF timeshares are re-purposed hotels or apartments.  None of them have resort amenities.  For a honeymoon, I'd prefer a hotel.
> 
> They don't want a car - parking in SF is $25-45 per night.



+1

The only SF timeshare I would consider for a honeymoon is Jackson Court in the Pacific Heights neighborhood.  It is more like a B & B than a timeshare.  (You are exceedingly unlikely to find one; I have seen exactly one unit for sale in years of trolling.  But it is the exception that proves DeniseM's quoted comments to be true.)


----------



## Luanne (Oct 26, 2015)

It all depends on what you want out of a honeymoon.  Do you want the comforts of a luxury hotel, or the location?  I love San Francisco.

I wouldn't get a car, but yes if you want to get out of the city for a day, you can certainly rent a car.  We did that when we were there last year in order to get to our dd's wedding in Livermore.


----------



## Tank (Oct 26, 2015)

I would think location would be more important. I will bounce this off my son after a couple days to here his answer. Would have thought there to be more this way in timeshares but throw out some memorable Hotels. I am a IHG member so using points could be a option.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 26, 2015)

Tank said:


> I would think location would be more important. I will bounce this off my son after a couple days to here his answer. Would have thought there to be more this way in timeshares but throw out some memorable Hotels. I am a IHG member so using points could be a option.



There are timeshares in San Francisco.  I've only stayed in one, the Nob Hill Inn, and that was years ago.  There are several close to Union Square, which is our favorite location to stay in.


----------



## wilma (Oct 26, 2015)

Tank said:


> I would think location would be more important. I will bounce this off my son after a couple days to here his answer. Would have thought there to be more this way in timeshares but throw out some memorable Hotels. I am a IHG member so using points could be a option.



IHG points could get you a nice room at the Mark Hopkins, it's a fun hotel close to Chinatown and they could enjoy the views & a drink at the Top of the Mark.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 26, 2015)

There is a sweet and romantic b&b we have stayed at near Union Square called White Swan Inn - it's around the corner from Wyndham Canterbury and we needed an extra night. Rooms have fireplaces, charming decor, and they served wonderful bkfast and late-afternoon something. 

Tripadvisor ranks it #6 among 235 hotels in SF, and price was very reasonable when we went, check out the reviews here:
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...wan_Inn-San_Francisco_California.html#REVIEWS

Apparently, other honeymooners have enjoyed it.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 27, 2015)

Tank said:


> My son is getting married Sept 17th and I'd like to hook him up with something special in San Francisco for a honeymoon.
> 
> I plan on looking on RCI and maybe the swap page on TUG, but I would love to here from those that travel the area to get suggestions on what would be your ideal honeymoon destination to stay in  San Francisco, so I know what to ask for.
> Also Must do romantic and / or attractions while you are there.
> ...



1) Airbnb - started in SF - if RCI doesn't work out
2) Uber (or Lyft) - started in SF - or public transportation

Most of the SF (except west-SF) is romantic - I can say his because I grew-up in west SF.

In Sept (best weather...)
Walk across GG bridge
Catch a Giants game at ATT park
Take Cable Car to get Irish coffee at Buena Vista
Cliff House for drinks at sunset
Breakfast at Louie's overlooking Sutro Baths
Catch some live music at Biscuit&Blues (Union Sq)
Exploratorium
Academy of Sciences in GG Park
Ferry Building (at end of Market) - Slanted Door (restuarant) - Oysters at Hog Island
Water Bar for drinks at Happy Hour
Coit Tower (at night if warm)
Walk Lombard St
North Beach
Fishermans Wharf

outside SF...
Napa Valley
Sonoma
Muir Woods

Dress in layers...


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 27, 2015)

Ha, I have never considered SF romantic.  I would rather spend my honeymoon in an area with more open space.


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 27, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> 1) Airbnb - started in SF - if RCI doesn't work out
> 2) Uber (or Lyft) - started in SF - or public transportation
> 
> Most of the SF (except west-SF) is romantic - I can say his because I grew-up in west SF.
> ...



= = = 

Yes to the above...AND I would add a ride on the ferry across to Sausalito. For the fit and adventuresome, there is a loop that can be done on bicycle going across GG Bridge and return back to Fisherman's Wharf on Ferry.

As for 'romantic' -- certainly that is in the eyes of the beholder. I'd want to be certain the BRIDE has expressed an unwavering interest in going to San Francisco for HER honeymoon.


----------



## Tank (Oct 27, 2015)

*As for 'romantic' -- certainly that is in the eyes of the beholder. I'd want to be certain the BRIDE has expressed an unwavering interest in going to San Francisco for HER honeymoon.*

Thats funny, I really was thinking the same thing we froze are A$$ of in May, but the  best weather in Sept is encouraging. 

Appreciate all the info keep it coming. I'm going to share this with him over the weekend so he has some things to ponder.

His other choice was Scottsdale Az


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 27, 2015)

I just love The Donatello, which is a timeshare, but it is really a very nice hotel with a comfortable king bed and a sofa, nice big TV and a great bathroom.  They had coffee every morning on the top floor for guests.  Loved the staff.  Staying at one of the other Shell resorts in May, and it's the only one with 2 bedroom units.  Rick wants to invite his stepmom to stay with us, if she wants.  She is 87, so probably not.  Entering a search in II for any of the Shell resorts would probably be a great idea.  SFX has a lot of availability for San Francisco, too.  We loved Powell Place and stayed there a few years back.  So excited for our May trip to SF.  

If you have only RCI, Canterbury is great.  I have Shell points and always stay Sunday-Friday, five nights, because it's so much less expensive to stay weeknights.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 27, 2015)

Between San Francisco and Scottsdale, definitely San Francisco.


----------



## Tank (Oct 28, 2015)

*Sunday-Friday, five nights, because it's so much less expensive to stay weeknights.*

that might be what works out with them getting off work, arriving Sunday anyway

I figured the sooner the better If I'm going to try to trade someone or book with points


----------



## Laurie (Oct 28, 2015)

We also loved Donatello, as well as Wyndham Canterbury and the non-timeshare White Swan Inn. I'd go back to Donatello in a heartbeat. 

And I agree that SF has way more to offer than Scottsdale.

Not sure who you are trading thru, but hopefully you have several choices.



rickandcindy23 said:


> I just love The Donatello, which is a timeshare, but it is really a very nice hotel with a comfortable king bed and a sofa, nice big TV and a great bathroom.  They had coffee every morning on the top floor for guests.  Loved the staff.  Staying at one of the other Shell resorts in May, and it's the only one with 2 bedroom units.  Rick wants to invite his stepmom to stay with us, if she wants.  She is 87, so probably not.  Entering a search in II for any of the Shell resorts would probably be a great idea.  SFX has a lot of availability for San Francisco, too.  We loved Powell Place and stayed there a few years back.  So excited for our May trip to SF.
> 
> If you have only RCI, Canterbury is great.  I have Shell points and always stay Sunday-Friday, five nights, because it's so much less expensive to stay weeknights.


----------



## Tank (Oct 29, 2015)

*Not sure who you are trading thru, but hopefully you have several choices.*

I thought i'd put it on the TUG exchange listing if its not available thru RCI

New at this, not sure if that would work I looked on the web-sight, it looks booked pretty solid

I'm  a procrastinator by nature , I feel ahead of the game, maybe not


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 29, 2015)

Tank said:


> *Not sure who you are trading thru, but hopefully you have several choices.*
> 
> I thought i'd put it on the TUG exchange listing if its not available thru RCI
> 
> ...



It may require an ongoing search....Which would mean locking up the interval you intended to trade if you find a TUG trader.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Nov 9, 2015)

We loved the Donatello.


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 22, 2015)

My experience with San Francisco and exchanging, is that you have to take what comes up, they are few and far between.  We were able to pick up and Inn at the Opera for mid March 2016, traded with II and retrade option so if something better came up, could switch.  I have about given up on getting a different resort.


----------



## JohnPaul (Nov 26, 2015)

riverdees05 said:


> My experience with San Francisco and exchanging, is that you have to take what comes up, they are few and far between.  We were able to pick up and Inn at the Opera for mid March 2016, traded with II and retrade option so if something better came up, could switch.  I have about given up on getting a different resort.



Inn at the Opera is terrific if you understand what you are getting.  It is near City Hall and the Opera House which is not prime first time tourist area.

It operates as both a timeshare and a hotel.  Rooms range from hotel room to the "Opera Suite" which is a one bedroom, living room and two bathroom unit."  All units are relatively small and there are no "resort activities" beyond the fact it is in San Francisco.

None of the rooms have views (beyond the side of the Ballet building) except the front bay window hotel rooms.

Having said all that, we love the place.  It is like a boutique European hotel.  The people are wonderful and you get a decent continental breakfast in the first floor restaurant.  

Hayes Valley is full of terrific shops and restaurants.  There is lots of nearby public transit.  You can walk over to Market and take the historic F line with street cars from around the world all the way to Fisherman's Wharf.

If you expect a classic resort timeshare you will be very disappointed.


----------



## JohnPaul (Nov 26, 2015)

We often stay at the Donatello and love it.  Be aware that it is actually composed of two timeshares - Shell Vacations Club (SVC) and Club Donatello.

You can also typically just pay to stay like any hotel.  This is how SVC pays for the things outside their resorts that they let you do with your points.


----------



## Tank (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks everybody, good info, much appreciated !

The cold  area vs warm is playing a roll now.


----------

